# Smoking temp not even in the smoke chamber



## Corris (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a Oklahoma Joe Longhorn offset smoker. When smoking, the temperature in the smoke chamber has a 50-70 degree change in temperature. The two gauges on the top of the smoker is  showing  250 degrees and my digital thermometer on the grates where the meat is located is showing  180-200.  I cannot maintain  a constant 225-250 degree temperature throughout the smoke chamber. Has anyone had this happen with their smoker and what did you do to solve it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 31, 2021)

Trust your digital therm, ignore the built in one


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 31, 2021)

If you have multiple probes set them inside to see what your temps actually are in different areas of your smoker. Make sure they are accurate,  you can test them in boiling water and also ice water.  

Ryan


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 31, 2021)

Hence the need for more and more expensive offset cookers, including the reverse flow versions.
Having said that, all offsets are hotter at the firebox end and cooler at the exhaust end.
Once you know where the temps reside, you can move, flip and/or rotate the meat during the cook.
In addition, you can place a water pan near the firebox end, that will help even things out, for a while anyway.


----------



## Dantij (Jan 31, 2021)

Pretty typical with offset smokers.  Over time you'll learn how to take advantage of the hot spots.  I can cook ribs at 250°  on the left side and cook a brisket at 275° on the right.  The 2nd shelf cooks even hotter opening up options of chicken on the upper racks!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 31, 2021)

As others said pretty much ignore the built in thermometers. Using your digital you can measure the out temp in various spots. Depending on how wide it varies you can consider part of it learning your cooker and working with it (I.e. rotating meats, crest win spots for different meats) or reading up perhaps on tuning plates and mods to even our temp.


----------

